

Almost human: Xerox brings higher level of AI to its virtual support agents - rugbyhead
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/27/almost-human-xerox-brings-higher-level-of-ai-to-its-virtual-customer-support-agents/

======
rugbyhead
Disclaimer: I've been working on this ;) We hope to open a public beta soon.

~~~
mswen
The article seemed really weak on details. I have done some work on text
analysis from a couple of different major camps so I can read between the
lines a bit, but for the HN audience it would be nice to point to a more
technical write-up, including links to academic papers and patent filings that
this is built on. Is that kind of write-up available?

A comparison with the approach IBM is taking with Watson might also be
informative. Thanks

